# My site is up! Now how do I get it SEO?



## prs1906 (Feb 24, 2010)

Our Site is finally up and we are trying to figure out how to make it search engine optimized.

Can anyone explain what steps they took to optimize their site for google, bing and yahoo? Also what is the best way align our site with certain search keywords, so that when consumers search for these words our site pops up?


----------



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

I would start by heading to the book store and pick up a book about it. It's more than a one word answer (I am learning that now)

At the least, do a few searches and get a few tips from some sites that offer free advice and such.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to the world of online marketing. For SEO to really work you need alot of time working on the web. I took a look at your source code and the meta tags that you have on there. You probably won't be that successful using Gucci and Prada and things that are well established in your metatags. It is better to be more precise and then focus on using those certain words that pertain to your clothing line. 

I think the best thing to do is get some traffic to your site. Also Google Analytics has some tools to help you optimize your site for SEO. There are also alot of websites out there that you can submit your site to for web crawlers and things like that.

Another thing is to be sure you maintain a blog and have it linked to your facebook, twitter, and whatever sites you have. You need to have links coming back to your site in order to help it grow organically on search engines.

Sorry to say unless you have a ton of money to dump into marketing you will have to do it the brut force method of maintaining information and sending it out to multiple sites and having links coming back to your site.

The more people that know about your brand the more people will do a search on it. Do creative marketing tactics on the web...video...live broadcast, events, and posting up your logo every where you go.

also going to the book store and reading on SEO is helpful.

Regards,

Anthony


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can anyone explain what steps they took to optimize their site for google, bing and yahoo?


It really doesn't have to be too complicated.

This article gives you some good basic tips that just about anyone could follow (title tags, static URLs, good content/descriptions, etc) In the Woods – 20 SEO Tips That Every Web Developer Should Follow


More good tips and helpful suggestions have been posted here: seo related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

you need alot of time working on the web-- yes it can be your second job.

You should of set up a starter site a long time ago and worked on the SEO first so by the time your full site is done people can find you otherwise you have a new site that no one will ever see.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

EddieM said:


> You should of set up a starter site a long time ago and worked on the SEO first so by the time your full site is done people can find you otherwise you have a new site that no one will ever see.


Well, they'll see it if he does SEO work.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure what you are asking?

Will they see it.

Yes if you did seo on a site a long time back (and did it right) it would be showing up just waiting for your new site and products.

He can do it now it is just going to take that much longer to make it so people find it.
Could be a year or longer if not done right.

If done right it could take from a week to 3 months. Depends on how much seo you do and what you can do with what you have to work with.



Pwear said:


> Well, they'll see it if he does SEO work.


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

I am pretty new to this as well. I was in your shoes last summer. I had a site built but no SEO done so I would not even show up on Google if you typed in my domain name.

My strategy has been as follows:

1) determine what your niche is in terms of long tail keywords. long tails being strings of three or more words that people use in searh queries when looking for stuff.

2) once you have a comprehensive list of long tail keywords then start the SEO process.

3) after you have page 1 for all the long tails then start on some more competitive terms.

4) at the same time be considering and working in other marketing methods as appropriate for your business.

I found that a blend of on page work that I do myself and off page work outsourced to an SEO firm has worked well. There are many ways to get there but this strategy has worked for me so far.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

My SEO tip is to also think local. As the web is flooded with so much content people are searching locally more and more.

i.e., instead of typing in "pizza" you type in "pizza Alexandria" to find the local pizza shop near you. A pizza in Perth has no use to me in Sydney 

So first thing I'd do is register with Google Webmaster Tools and Google Local Business Center.

Local Business Center will get you into Google Maps which will increase your chance of local business searches. Webmaster Tools will let you upload a site map so Google might spider you quicker.

For info on site maps head to http://www.sitemaps.org.

Make a site map and upload it to your site. Copy down the URL as you will use this in Google Webmaster tools and for Ask below plus various other search engines you might list yourself with.

A neat little bit of software for making a site map is at Sitemap Generator.

Some other resources to include:

Bing : URL Submission - Bing
Yahoo : Yahoo! Submit Your Site
Ask: Follow these instructions once you've made a site map. About Ask.com: Webmasters

As the other replies indicate you need to read, read and read. It changes all the time as search engines change their algorithms. It's not a static science but really a dynamic art so stay tuned to tech blogs such as SitePoint.com as they often have great SEO articles and keep you up to date with changes in search engines.

All the best and good luck!


----------

